# whole house dvr



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, I have a simple question about whole house dvr feature. Right now I have a HD-DVR, HD reciever, and 3 standard recievers. I can watch content on my HD reciever from my HD-DVR. I plan on adding a standard dvr (non-HD) to my house. Would I be able to watch HD recorded content from my HD-DVR on the non-HD dvr? I know if I can it will display funny but I dont know if I can only do it with another hd or hd-dvr, it is on a standard tv thats why I dont plan on purchasing another hd reciever unless I have to. thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No. Only HD DVRs support WHDVR service.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> No. Only HD DVRs support WHDVR service.


That might be a bit misleading. You only need 1 HD-DVR as the server, all the other units (HD Receiver onlyh) can be clients.

So you can have multiple HD DVRs for WHDVR.
You can have one HD DVR and multiple HD Receivers for WHDRV
Or...you can mix and match as you like, as long as there is at least one HD-DVR.

I don't think you can do any WHDVR with any SD only unit, no matter if a DVR or just receiver. I haven't tested this myself, as I haven't had an SD receiver or DVR in many years.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> No. Only HD DVRs support WHDVR service.


You should have left it at "no".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hasan said:


> I haven't tested this myself, as I haven't had an SD receiver or DVR in many years.


What are the chances that there are some multi-R22 households doing WHDS?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And the R22 is an HD DVR if there is at least one HR2x DVR on the account.
I didn't want to leave what harsh said hangin' out there.


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

i know the standard recievers cannot do WHDVR, my concern is hd content on the main HD-DVR can it be watched on a seperate DVR (non HD) reciever? So my living room has the hd-dvr and bedroom has a standard dvr (non hd). I have House recorded in HD on my living room HD-DVR, can I then go into my bedroom dvr (non hd) and watch House (hd format). Or wont the standard dvr see the hd formatted content.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

blaqhauq said:


> i know the standard recievers cannot do WHDVR, my concern is hd content on the main HD-DVR can it be watched on a seperate DVR (non HD) reciever? So my living room has the hd-dvr and bedroom has a standard dvr (non hd). I have House recorded in HD on my living room HD-DVR, can I then go into my bedroom dvr (non hd) and watch House (hd format). Or wont the standard dvr see the hd formatted content.


I don't think you can do that. There is no way to get an SD client to view the HD server content.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

blaqhauq said:


> i know the standard recievers cannot do WHDVR, my concern is hd content on the main HD-DVR can it be watched on a seperate DVR (non HD) reciever? So my living room has the hd-dvr and bedroom has a standard dvr (non hd). I have House recorded in HD on my living room HD-DVR, can I then go into my bedroom dvr (non hd) and watch House (hd format). Or wont the standard dvr see the hd formatted content.


Like I think I said, none of the SD DVRs or SD Receivers support WHDVR.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Like *I think I said*, none of the SD DVRs or SD Receivers support WHDVR.


 I love your sense of humor!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

hasan said:


> I love your sense of humor!


I am getting older


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> What are the chances that there are some multi-R22 households doing WHDS?





jdspencer said:


> And the R22 is an HD DVR if there is at least one HR2x DVR on the account.
> I didn't want to leave what harsh said hangin' out there.


And you can't get WHDVR if your second "HD-receiver" is a R22. While the R22 becomes an HD-DVR with HD service on the account, you can only get WHDVR with a R22 if you also have one HD-DVR and a second HD-DVR/receiver.

- Merg


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for all the answers. I guess I'll be getting another hd-Dvr then. I didn't want to spend the extra 100 bucks but I have no alternative.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> And you can't get WHDVR if your second "HD-receiver" is a R22.


Your signature clearly suggests the opposite is true.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I was wondering about that as well.
Maybe he has another DVR that isn't listed in his signature.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Your signature clearly suggests the opposite is true.


My R22 is listed as a HR21 in DirecTV's system for some reason. Hence, they think I have two HD-DVRs. I'm not complaining.

- Merg


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anybody ordered a directv receiver from amazon. I can buy a hd-Dvr hr24-100 for 117 plus free shipping. I was wondering if you can do that. I know how to hook it up since I am just replacing a box and I also am familiar with the setting and getting it networked. I worked for comcast for 11 years until they fired me for getting injured and having 2 back and neck surgeries within 10 months of each other. They had to fuse a total of 4 discs and I still have pain and limited mobility with severe nerve pain since on disc that was fused put undue stress on my vertebrae and fractured it. So since I haven't worked in one year they canned me so I canned them and got directv and love it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

blaqhauq said:


> Has anybody ordered a directv receiver from amazon. I can buy a hd-Dvr hr24-100 for 117 plus free shipping. I was wondering if you can do that. I know how to hook it up since I am just replacing a box and I also am familiar with the setting and getting it networked. I worked for comcast for 11 years until they fired me for getting injured and having 2 back and neck surgeries within 10 months of each other. They had to fuse a total of 4 discs and I still have pain and limited mobility with severe nerve pain since on disc that was fused put undue stress on my vertebrae and fractured it. So since I haven't worked in one year they canned me so I canned them and got directv and love it.


Where are you finding it for $117? Just be aware that there was an issue with one company advertising the HR24 for around that price and it ended up being the H24. Most people had their orders canceled.

- Merg


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazon. I searched for directv hr24-100. There are decent amount of reviews about it and only 1 negative but he gave a bad review cause the OTA tuner he was using was causing problems, the receiver worked fine so he bashed it since something else of his didn't. I hate people that do that. I just wanted to make sure if that is ok, to buy it somewhere other than directv directly. Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

blaqhauq said:


> Amazon. I searched for directv hr24-100. There are decent amount of reviews about it and only 1 negative but he gave a bad review cause the OTA tuner he was using was causing problems, the receiver worked fine so he bashed it since something else of his didn't. I hate people that do that. I just wanted to make sure if that is ok, to buy it somewhere other than directv directly. Thanks


Sure it's OK to get one from an authorized dealer. It's still leased, though. Just call DirecTV to activate it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

blaqhauq said:


> Amazon. I searched for directv hr24-100. There are decent amount of reviews about it and only 1 negative but he gave a bad review cause the OTA tuner he was using was causing problems, the receiver worked fine so he bashed it since something else of his didn't. I hate people that do that. I just wanted to make sure if that is ok, to buy it somewhere other than directv directly. Thanks


Can you post a link to that product page? I searched on Amazon and couldn't find a HR24-100 for that little.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

blaqhauq said:


> Amazon. I searched for directv hr24-100. There are decent amount of reviews about it and only 1 negative but he gave a bad review cause the OTA tuner he was using was causing problems, the receiver worked fine so he bashed it since something else of his didn't. I hate people that do that. I just wanted to make sure if that is ok, to buy it somewhere other than directv directly. Thanks


You sure that's for an HR24? Just asking because I did a search for HR24-100 and the top result was for an H24 at $119.

Even with shipping, Solid Signal's price is a bit cheaper than that if it was an H24.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> You sure that's for an HR24? Just asking because I did a search for HR24-100 and the top result was for an H24 at $119.
> 
> Even with shipping, Solid Signal's price is a bit cheaper than that if it was an H24.


That's what I was finding too... the reason I kept asking...

- Merg


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

I checked again and the changed the description. It is a straight hd. I knew it was too good to be true. Haha. Well I will just be calling directv to get one delivered then. Thanks all


----------

